# Помогите новичку в ремонте



## corsal (7 Фев 2018)

Добрый день, приобрёл баян давненько, вот решил его восстановить, начал им заниматься, отчистил от пыли, грязи. Починил кнопку отвалившуюся, починил залипание клавиш всех. И тут мои познания закончились ибо столкнулся с таким вопросом как. Лайка на клавишах должна плотно прилегать к проёму клапана? Как бы есть ещё баян Этюд, вскрытие показало, что у тоже заглушка лайковая не имеет полного прилегания. Плюс к этому всему сильно воздух травит, по ощущениям слуховым и остальным, показало что уходят через клапана, но я понимаю если уходил через клапана был бы звук, а так уходит воздух без звука. Вот и задаю вопросы.
На фото басовый резонатор, и 2 ряд левой руки, резонатор.


----------



## ugly (7 Фев 2018)

Если резонаторы к деке плотно не прилегают - может травить через клапана и без звука.
Не понял про лайку на клавишах... Лайка есть на клапанах и на планках. На фото - лайку на планках надо переклеивать, ей даже пружинки уже не помогают.


----------



## Евгений51 (8 Фев 2018)

corsal писал:


> показало, что у тоже заглушка лайковая не имеет полного прилегания. Плюс к этому всему сильно воздух травит, по ощущениям слуховым и остальным, показало что уходят через клапана, но я понимаю если уходил через клапана был бы звук, а так уходит воздух без звука. Вот и задаю вопросы.
> На фото басовый резонатор, и 2 ряд левой руки, резонатор.
> Резонаторы деформируются и плотно не прилегают. Ещё пружинки,которые прижимают клапана, ослабли со временем и не справляются со своей функцией. Лайка на самих клапанах тоже поизносилась. Вот все три причины. Удачи.


----------



## Kuzalogly (8 Фев 2018)

Есть и четвёртая причина, и её на фото видно. Огромные подьёмы язычков над плоскостью планки. Даже немалые утечки через клапана, о которых упомянул ТС, недостаточны для возбуждения таких голосов.


----------



## corsal (8 Фев 2018)

Как я понял надо переклеивать лайку? А как быть с басовой стороной, там хрен доберёшься до посадочного места где приклеивается кусок лайки, разбирать что-ли?


----------



## Евгений51 (8 Фев 2018)

corsal писал:


> Как я понял надо переклеивать лайку? А как быть с басовой стороной, там хрен доберёшься до посадочного места где приклеивается кусок лайки, разбирать что-ли?


Их можно Выровнять не отрывая. К язычкам не лезьте. Выбросите инструмент. Там зазор не больше толщины язычков. Это нормально. Смотрите пружины и положение  резонаторов в первую очередь. Удачи.(Поучитесь на кусковом баяне) Его не жалко.


----------



## ugly (8 Фев 2018)

Там ещё внутри резонатора лайки есть, и наверняка в таком же виде. Так что планки всё одно снимать...
Зазоры только на басовых язычках несколько великоваты на вид, но по фото судить сложно.
И согласен, лучше поучиться на кусковом ширпотребе.


----------



## corsal (9 Фев 2018)

Кусковой баян? А как выровнять лайку и какой допустимый зазору лайкового проёма клапана ?


----------



## Евгений51 (9 Фев 2018)

corsal писал:


> Кусковой баян? А как выровнять лайку и какой допустимый зазору лайкового проёма клапана ?


наберите в поисковике  видео ремонта баяна. и будет счастье.


----------



## corsal (9 Фев 2018)

Евгений51 писал:


> corsal писал:Кусковой баян? А как выровнять лайку и какой допустимый зазору лайкового проёма клапана ?наберите в поисковике  видео ремонта баяна. и будет счастье.


ИИ? Просматривать кучу видосов, ради того чтобы найти 10 секундное предложение в котором будет говориться именно то что мне надо. Или сделать проще не терять кучу времени, которого у меня и так нету, а взять и написать на форуме, спросить у знающего народа который сталкивался с такими делами и прямо, укажет на причину. Так намного проще.


----------



## vev (9 Фев 2018)

*corsal*,

Проще отнести мастеру... А получить навыки ремонта по ответам на форуме практически невозможно. Да и не только у Вас нет времени...

Форум Мира баяна в помощь...


----------



## Kuzalogly (9 Фев 2018)

corsal писал:
""ИИ? Просматривать кучу видосов?"" 


 Не. Сперва читать кучу книгосов. ссылки на сайте- есть. А потом уже смотреть видосы. Если останутся вопросы- спрашивать советосы.
Кстати, что мешает работать с залогами? Инструмент цельнопланочный, заливки- нет. Убрали костыли, сняли планки, и работаем с ними круглые сутки...


----------



## vvz (9 Фев 2018)

Есть такой анекдот: 
- Это вам несут пианино? У вас кто-то умеет на нем играть?!
- Да, у нас пока никто не умеет, но вечером обещал зайти знакомый и показать как это делается...
))


----------



## glory (11 Фев 2018)

Залоги здесь ни при чем, вообще-то... Вернее то что видно - это не критично. А вот если клапана (клавиатуры, левой механики!) плохо прилегают, то и фонить не будет, и компрессии не будет. Так что, надо начинать с клапанов.. Чтобы убедиться не надо экспериментов.. Если вообще снять все резонаторы с их залогами, зазорами, голосами. На инструменте на котором есть компрессия (т. е. клапана, корпус, мех не пропускают) она все равно останется... Так что, други, не там копаете...


----------



## Kuzalogly (11 Фев 2018)

corsal/ писал:


> показало что уходят через клапана, но я понимаю если уходил через клапана был бы звук, а так уходит воздух без звука. Вот и задаю вопросы.


Сообщество основывало предположения на постулате владельца инструмента)).
glory писал:


> Так что, други, не там копаете...


Чо нам сказали копать- тудой и копаем.


----------

